# 2007 f150 over heating



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a 2007 f150 and im having a overheating problem.im runnin a sno-way mt series 7.5 plow,i have put a leveling kit on the front so i can carry the plow lower than the grill.that did not change the problem any so i changed the thermostst from the factory 195 to a 180 and that still did not help, so i am on here looking for any ideas anyone has as i am totaly bummed out .......


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Well first off on the F-150 most of the air that flows up to the radiator comes from the opening in the bumper, not so much the grill, so the majority of your air flow is still blocked. How hot is the truck running? I have had a blade on mine for 3 years now and have only come close to overheating once and that was when I took an hour drive on the highway with the plow on. Has driving with your blade angled had any effect on the issue?

Try changing your coolant and running Royal Purple's Purple Ice in the fluid. That stuff is proven to run cooler and it does. We use it in the race car and it on average drops the temps about 8'F.

If nothing else, you can always pick up a saleen aluminum radiator for the truck. I put one in my 04 this summer (not because of the plow causing heat, but because towing through the PA mountains made me run hot and I tow on a regular basis.) I run about 10' cooler now then I did before, so it made a big diffrence.


----------



## jpickett (Dec 14, 2008)

VBigFord20;906449 said:


> Well first off on the F-150 most of the air that flows up to the radiator comes from the opening in the bumper, not so much the grill, so the majority of your air flow is still blocked. How hot is the truck running?


I've been working with Brian and this truck. I hate to dispute you, but on the 2007's the hole in the bumper is for the trany cooler only. Or thats how its setup on his rig. It has made no difference how he holds the plow. The temp reacts in the same amt of time reguardless of where or how the plow is set. 
The one thing he forgot to mention is.. The truck can be ran on any city of back road with out the first probleM. It only has a overheating problem when the truck has been ran at 65 mph+ for around 15 minutes. Once you stop the truck the temp guage will within seconds fall back into the normal range. Thats why we are so stumped. The instantanious temp drop is very puzzling.


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

*2007 f150 overheating*

i would say afetr 20 mins drivin temp gauge goes to the red so i pull over and sit for about 1-2 mins and all the sudden its back to normal.i have angled the blade to the drivers side and that did not help,its not getting boiling hot but just enough to kick the gauge to the red


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks man i forgot with all the drama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpickett (Dec 14, 2008)

Any time. I just wanna get this thing fixed as bad as you do. I'm just glad it finally not on my dime.  Just jokin!


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

electric fans


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

going to try hd fan clutch today hope that does the trick.........


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

sounds like a fan clutch, or maybe a plugged radiator, but that would be obvious if you have junky fluid... electric fans might be a help...


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

This is my second season with my 07 with a 7.5' Fisher. This year, it's running hot. I do have a Gryphon tuner, which allows me to keep a better handle on the temps and all. As well as pull codes. Mine when running hot with the plow throws codes P0483 and P0528 (Fan Performance and Fans speed Sensor Circuit No Signal).

I came here to post if anyone else has had this problem. Glad to see I'm not alone on the running hot part. What I can offer is the 07 has an electronically controlled fan clutch and an expensive one at that. 

I searched with Google and found very limited info for the P0528 code. But did find reference to a Ford TSB for 2008 Super Duties. Apparently some of those trucks, built without the plow package, throw this code. The fix, unfortunately, is replacing the expensive fan clutch.


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

could replace the clutch fan with an electric one and run it off of the electric fan clutch wiring.. should carry enough amperage


----------



## jpickett (Dec 14, 2008)

We put on the new HD fan clutch and sensor. right at 300 bucks, but it solved the problem. Of what we found the newer f150s fans push air out of the engine bay rather than pull it in. This known when you put a plow on the turbulance caused the fan to slow and or turn backwards. We did not varify this, but were told this by a few different manufactures as well as a ford tech.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Did the clutch come with the sensor? And do you happen to know the part numbers for this (these)? I'm going to order these to correct the issue on my 07


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

*fan clutch*

i got the hd fan from napa auto parts the part # is 281658 id hope its the same # for every store .

hope this helps you........


----------



## jpickett (Dec 14, 2008)

svt2205;914773 said:


> Did the clutch come with the sensor? And do you happen to know the part numbers for this (these)? I'm going to order these to correct the issue on my 07


It did come with the sensor.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks. Hopefully the Motorcraft part I ordered includes the sensor.


----------



## XXL 4RUNNER (Oct 9, 2009)

By any chance did you remove the air dam under the front bumper when installing the plow and not put it back on? Had similar experiences to yours, when driving slow, air flows through the radiator above 50 you need the air dam to scoop air up. Hope this helps


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

the air dam is still in place thats the 1st thing i checked


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

DId you need any special tools to take the fan clutch off?

Thanks


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

had to rent a tool from a autozone fan clutch tool.....when you put the wrench on the nut you might need to use a air chisle to help break loose the nut. it should come with directions to help you along.


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

fan clutch should have directions tooo.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks. I ended up using the combination of a set of channel locks (to grab the water pump pulley and a large adjustable wrench. Took more time to get the fan shroud out then it took to change the fan clutch. The motorcraft replacement part comes with nothing more then the part. No more over heating issues.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## quick kutz (Sep 5, 2009)

good deal sounds like ur ready for the snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I am. Unfortunately, mother nature is going to throw freezing rain at us here in parts of NH tonight. Oh well, ready for the next one....


----------

